# Need help quick



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

My brother in law is showing me how to change the brakes on my 93 240sx and he is having a lot of trouble. The piston that is suppose to compress so you can put the new pads and rotors on will not budge at all. We have tried bleeding the brake line and everything. We have taken the caliper all the way off and it is still giving us trouble. I would appreciate help quick.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

C1awHamm3r said:


> My brother in law is showing me how to change the brakes on my 93 240sx and he is having a lot of trouble. The piston that is suppose to compress so you can put the new pads and rotors on will not budge at all. We have tried bleeding the brake line and everything. We have taken the caliper all the way off and it is still giving us trouble. I would appreciate help quick.


I donno if you got it already, but front brake pistons normally need to be compressed with a C clamp or a special tool (which essentially does the same thing. If it won't go in with a C clamp, the piston's probably seized and you will need to rebuild that caliper.

Rear calipers usually have a mechanism to retract the caliper. On many Nissan cars, you have to turn the piston itself using a pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah figured it out after two hours and a couple of phone calls. Hell the front was easy. Thanks anyways.


----------

